# New track pieces that would rock the HO world



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

I would like to see 2 and 4 lane pit lanes like the 1/32 scaletrix ones that have become so collectable. Also crossovers corners like the old aurora type only with different radius turns. I would also like to see longer than 15" straights. Maybe 30" would still be "packagable" :thumbsup: 

Evan


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Digital HO and corners with the racing line.

Like this:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Realistic, modest banking. Say 10-15 degrees for those nicely tilted corners you see on real road courses. The current 9 and 12" banked corners are ridiculously steep, perhaps 40 degrees or so.

Hate to go off-topic somewhat, but would someone please re-pop the Revamatic grandstands? Or better yet make a model kit of modern aluminum bleachers? That would revolutionize a lot of "model" layouts I think.

'doba


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

AfxToo said:


> But you *can't* build a respectable banked track today using sectional track pieces - period. The current banked pieces don't cut it. Leave them behind and do the job right.


You can't? -Period? I beg to differ with you bud-










I guess I understand your point, but until you've raced on my track you have no idea how fast and fun a banked turn can be. We've enjoyed this monster for years. :thumbsup:


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

I'd love to see a 15/18/21 10-15 degree banked corner.......Would redo my layout for sure. 

I'd also like to see a 12" straight......I could get rid of a bunch of joints. Every straight on my layout has 2- 6" straights or a 3 and a 9 combo to make it fit....

Probably won't see either......


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I would like to see a tighter 45 degree corner like the one at Laguna Seca, (turn 11) where you would almost have to come to a stop to get around it.

As far as banks go I'm perfectly happy with the Tyco 40 degree banks they offered and luckily i own a few sets.

Also some hill or hump tracks that the magna traction cars can get through.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## sennentz (Feb 28, 2006)

I appreciate the need to make things realistic but the one piece that resulted in major track redesign for me was the old AFX high banked hairpin turn. I managed to find a couple of them and I was pretty gung ho about changing my layout.

Its not anywhere close to realistic but I have three in my current layout and they are so much fun to race with. I would love to see them start making these again.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Why not just make your own corners out of ABS and graft them into your current layout via adapter sections.......


You could bank and twist as much as the car would stay stuck/grab power that way.....


Too much transition angle and you are coasting for a while anyway.......


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

We don't race T-Jets. But a few TJets I have will make it around my banks with silicone tires. You just have to _drive it!_

My response was merely to your comment that _"you *can't* build a respectable banked track today using sectional track pieces - period."_

Yes you can. I have. We made the best of what is available in the market for our needs. Why dream about something you can't have? And we are not interested in racing up walls either. :drunk:


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Slott V said:


> My response was merely to your comment that _"you *can't* build a respectable banked track today using sectional track pieces - period."_
> 
> Yes you can. I have. We made the best of what is available in the market for our needs. Why dream about something you can't have? And we are not interested in racing up walls either. :drunk:



I hate to get too picky, but it appears to me that the corner is just going down or up a hill as it is turning.....You are simply twisting the track a short distance to simulate a bank......It's not a true banked corner. Let's see a full 180 degree corner that's banked using your method. I don't see how it's possible.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Have a look*

No comment from me.
Just look.
And yes, it is sectional track..
http://www.infoserve.net/oss/slotcar/photogallery/vol8/bis_14.jpg

(The picture is too big to post here...)

And this one is not quite so extreme...
Smooth elevations and small (if any) banking.
http://www.infoserve.net/oss/slotcar/photogallery/vol12/pa200079.jpg

Enjoy.
Scott


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Scott, that first pic is awesome. I never saw a layout so "banked".


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

That first track is one of the Hoser's tracks. More pics of it here:
http://www.hosers-slotcars.com/
It is a very tricky track to race on. It has some off camber turns that are a blast. The track call button gets a bit of a workout.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I think varrying radius turns that are 1 solid piece of track rather than sections would work well for a bank....I think routing a plastic section, or buying one from someone that could plug in to Tomy stuff would solve the problem.


The only other thing is sometimes the pickup shoes don't get good contact when the enter of exit leaning sections.. I settled for only a couple degrees of bank because of that after trying full on super speedway angles.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

This was mentioned before, but two revolutionary pieces would be 4-lane straight and curved pieces. The straights could come in 6,9, or 15" in pieces, and the curves could come in 6/9, 9/12, 12/15, 15/18, and 18/21" radii. These curves could serve anyone who wants to build 4-lanes, 6-lanes, or more, if they want. Banked 4-lane curves could be introduced, too.


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

Track sections that could be heated and molded slightly would be cool, as it would be easier to make your own custom bank curves or different types of elevated sections.


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

[Because that is what slot cars are all about. Dreaming. Slot cars are fueled by fantasy. Whether it's being Richard Petty, Peter Revson, or Mario Andretti in your basement in 1/64th scale or trading paint against your buddies in a slot cars race it's all very far from reality. That's just the part of my brain these little cars tweak.]

Can I be Danica Patrick? No...wait..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

[Because that is what slot cars are all about. Dreaming. Slot cars are fueled by fantasy. Whether it's being Richard Petty, Peter Revson, or Mario Andretti in your basement in 1/64th scale or trading paint against your buddies in a slot cars race it's all very far from reality. That's just the part of my brain these little cars tweak.]

Can I be Danica Patrick? No...wait..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Hehehe....Ok...how does one add quotes like AfxToo did up above? And I need another beer, eh?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Hehe, just kidding. No, really.

AfxToo....how do you make those quotes like that?


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Nightshade said:


> Hehe, just kidding. No, really.
> 
> AfxToo....how do you make those quotes like that?


Nightshade are you talking about this or without the name??? Look at the lower right corner of any post, see the Quote and Reply buttons? Click on the quote button. Then you will see" {QUOTE=sendersname]context[/QUOTE}. I had to change the actual brackets in this text for display purposes. If you want to remove the sendersname then just edit it out (include the =). HTH

Jeff


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

jack0fall said:


> Look at the lower right corner of any post,



Testing, testing.......


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

YeeeeeeHaaaa!

It's the simple things that get me excited......and no comments from the peanut gallery!  

Thanks Jeff!

Mike


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

By George I think he's got it... 

Jeff


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

What about 3 or 4 ft sections of straights in 2 and 4 lane config?

Ronnie


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

now thats what im talking bout get some long straits and im in on that


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## NHawk52 (May 16, 2005)

I agree with you that the realistically banked curves is the one area that cries for priority attention and could well be the kick in the rear needed for slot car sales by affording slotheads better options for designs. It also could very probably draw many NASCAR fans into the sport by allowing them to setup their favorite tracks. 

I, too, would love to build and landscape some of my favorite tri-ovals. I expect, though, that this interest would be short-lived because driving would get relatively boring on a sectional slotted track. The excitement of driving NASCAR on the ovals comes from using the whole track, driving and passing in the low and high "gooves", drafting, pitting strategies, etc., all things that can't be done on a standard sectional slotted track. To satisfy and hold the interest of the NASCAR fans in the "slot car" arena, the slotless concept might be more appropriate -- although that option might be hardpressed to overtake the established venues of computer simulations and RC cars.

Two additional areas that I think might be looked at for improvement or inclusion might be "box-stock" separately-powered/controlled modular lane pieces (w/built-in reverse switches) and "box-stock" LED or infrared lap counters. If they started including some of these after-market "necessities" into the box sets, they'd likely sell more sets.


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

What about realistic banked curves where the lanes narrow around the apex like real racing. I think that would be awesome.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I think the gradual banked turn idea could be accomplished by routing a flat curve up to a predetermined radius, then bend the track to complete the 180 radius and generate slight banking. Then you'd have to glue in your rails afterwards as the arc length of the rails would change if you tried banking the track section afterwards. Then you could obtain the transition pieces from Brad Bowman to hook in existing plastic sectional track. :roll: I guess if you're just wanting an oval you could route the whole thing at that point.

Ever see Jeffrey Stillwell's Daytona track? Simply incredible:
10° banking and 5° on the tri-oval.










http://www.stillwellracing.com/Track%20Photos.htm

Track piece ideas:
1.) universal power tap sections that allow you to hook up 14-18 ga wire to a plastic sectional. Possibly have optional hook ups underneath for the realism guys. 

2.) rubber track pieces. (I dunno, would be different...)

3.) squeeze lanes like 1/32 tracks, in both straight and corner sections that simulate drafting.

-Scott


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Ever see Jeffrey Stillwell's Daytona track? Simply incredible:
10° banking and 5° on the tri-oval.


This is that guys basement, isn't it? I'd so love to live there... :hat:


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

I showed my wife that pic and she said if I can fit it into the closet then by all means, go ahead!  

Gotta luv her! Why I oughta.........

I agree that a nice track would be to have a power terminal that connects underneath rather than from the side. I know Scott and others have some good ways to create one.....but for those of us who are dremel challenged.....

Actually....if someone could set up four to eight 15" straights (for a couple taps) and then sell that with a wiring harness where all you have to do is hook up your controllers and power......I'd buy it. :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

